# Dallas Mavericks vs Charlotte Bobcats



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (25-12) vs Charlotte Bobcats (8-27)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dirk with a huge game. Goes for 35 and 13. Okafor does well too probably 18 and 12. Too much Dirk though...

Mavs 113
Bobcats 95


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

The Rookie won't fair that well tonight. Dirk is too seasoned and deadly. When he takes Emeka outside, it's curtains. And Charlotte will be without Brevin Knight.

Dallas 107
Charotte 85


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I think we will have bigger games for Damp and Fin because Dirk will pull Mecca out to play on the outside to leave Damp one on one with Primoz. Also Fin will have an easy time with Kareem.

Dallas-108
Charlotte-88


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

"Danger, Danger Will Robinson!!"

This is one of those danger games where I worry about this team coming out flat. I saw that a while back when we destroyed a bad Atlanta team at home then came back a couple of days later and got our butts handed to us by Atlanta.

Hopefully Avery Johnson does not let them look past this game, otherwise this could be one of those embarrassing losses just when you think your team is pretty good again.

I have seen it too many times.

With that said I don't think Avery will let this team come out flat. We should be able to take care of business.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

knuck if ya buck boi!!!!



Mavs 97
Cats 71


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

104
89

Dallas wins


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I know game started already but 
Dallas 96
Charlotte 91.

I felt that this game would be big for the Mavs because we are not playing well back to back games in as many nights. Charlotte has been pretty solid. Sweeping the Rockets for once.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

GUESS WHOS BACK, BACK AGAIN...

SORRY IVE BEEN GONE!! MAVS ARE STILL ROLLIN!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DHarris34Phan</b>!
> GUESS WHOS BACK, BACK AGAIN...
> 
> SORRY IVE BEEN GONE!! MAVS ARE STILL ROLLIN!!


Hey man, where ya been


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

HAHA...My computer blew up..literally...it exploded...bad news


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Um..ok what's our rank in rebounds. because teams have been getting alot of offensive rebounds on us lately.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow surprisingly close. 105-99. Seemed like a good game. Dirk with only 20 and 9. Still good, but not as good as he put up the past 5 games.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> Um..ok what's our rank in rebounds. because teams have been getting alot of offensive rebounds on us lately.


mavs are 3rd in the league in rebounds. charlotte is the second best offensive rebounding team in the league. the mavs are 9th.

we are next to last in offensive rebounds allowed per game though which sux. alot of that has to do with daniels being out because he's a good rebounder for his size. 


but we have got to box out better and secure boards. It's keeping teams in games with us


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Why you people are surprised is beyond me. Charlotte plays hard at home and has defeated some solid teams there. I knew this wouldnt be easy and us coming off from a game the night before. A win is a win and i'm glad we walked outta there with one.

However. WE MUST WORK ON REBOUNDING. The Mavs got outrebounded again tonight and this time it was by a huge margin. There wont be too many games where we can escape games like this. If we rebounded though, we win this game easily.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

well hell mffl. we posted at the same time


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

not much to say...didnt play our best but still pulled out a W...doesnt matter if we were supposed to win, a win is a win...if we had lost we would have heard it though...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

looks like the Refs also bailed us out...


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> looks like the Refs also bailed us out...


in the first half the bobcats had a ridiculous amount of no calls in both quarters they went late into the quarter without picking up a team foul. that's ridiculous. then the cats tried to continue to do it and the refs finally started calling it


----------

